# Queen City Bottling Company



## crkgrl (May 8, 2006)

I decided to stay out of the poison ivy,  so tried the creek yesterday.  This beauty was left by the receding waters.

 Couldnt find anything in Dogpile on the Queen City Bottling Company, but looks like one of those pre hobble skirt Coke bottles when Coke would let the local companies improvise.What do you guys think?


----------



## crkgrl (May 8, 2006)

Sorry for the sideways picture


----------



## capsoda (May 8, 2006)

Hey Elisabeth, It's a very nice bottle and  looks like a Coke Co. soda water bottle. Alot of different styles that were about the same measurements as the 6oz  hobble skirt were used so they only needed one bottleing machine.

 The local Coca Cola bottler in my home town of Pensacola Fl. used straight sided  and Hutch bottles until 1924.


----------



## crkgrl (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the help, Warren.  It is strange that I cant find any info on this local bottling company.  So it was soda water but not coke?


----------



## capsoda (May 9, 2006)

Yeap, Cokes will always say Coca Cola independently embossed on them and may also have property of Coca Cola and other in info such as bottling co.

 Soda waters may say soda water, property of Coca Cola, the company name or both and some times nothing but the city on the bottom.


----------



## crkgrl (May 9, 2006)

Interesting.  Thanks again, Warren.  All the bottle says is "contents 6 1/2 Fl OZ, Queen City Bottling Company and Cincinnati, OH."

 I have some old phone books too, but still cant find the bottling company listed..

 What do you think the approx age of the bottle is. 1920ish?


----------

